# Cynotilapia afras vs. Cynotilapia sp "lion"



## riverpaws (Dec 7, 2011)

Is there a difference between species that are "afras" vs. the "lion" species?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Quite a clear difference...just look at the available pictures to see it.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, what Nick stated.

_C. afra_ are usually of a blue/black coloration variety, _C._ sp. "Lion" are not (among other differences). :thumb:


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

More reserved and toned down temperment too. That being said, Afra aren't that aggressive - relatively speaking.


----------



## riverpaws (Dec 7, 2011)

cantrell00 said:


> More reserved and toned down temperment too. That being said, Afra aren't that aggressive - relatively speaking.


Okay, thanks guys. I knew the color difference, but which one is the more toned down? Were you talking about the afras or lions?

So are lions afras? Or a completely different fish.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

_C. afra_ and _C._ sp. "Lion" are different species groups. Both are _Cynotilapia_, but are not both _C. afra_.


----------



## riverpaws (Dec 7, 2011)

why_spyder said:


> _C. afra_ and _C._ sp. "Lion" are different species groups. Both are _Cynotilapia_, but are not both _C. afra_.


Got it, thanks. So the temperaments are very different too? The afras are more mello?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

riverpaws said:


> why_spyder said:
> 
> 
> > _C. afra_ and _C._ sp. "Lion" are different species groups. Both are _Cynotilapia_, but are not both _C. afra_.
> ...


IME, the Lion's are more toned down but the differences are subtle. Neither are what I would consider aggressive for Mbuna.

Nothing like Auratus, Chipokae, Kenyi, etc..


----------



## riverpaws (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, Cantrell and everyone else, that helps a lot. I am having some trouble identifying whether I have C. sp lion mara rocks or C. sp afra mara rocks. I was sold a group of fish called Cynotilapia afra yellow mara. Is there any way to tell whether these are actually afras or lions? I can't upload a picture but they are yellow headed with a kind of lavender ish body and black stripes only going halfway down their body.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

They are likely the "Lion" type - seeing as how they are yellow. The C. afra would be blue/black.


----------



## riverpaws (Dec 7, 2011)

why_spyder said:


> They are likely the "Lion" type - seeing as how they are yellow. The C. afra would be blue/black.


Why do I see pictures and people selling "afras" who are yellow, then? Afras can't be yellow at all? They're ALWAYS blue/black?

I guess I'm confused because of this paragraph in the article "Cynotilapia afra of Thumbi West Island":

"Cynotilapia afra has become a very popular species amongst aquarists because of its striking colour pattern. Each location provides slight variations to a blue fish with black bands. *Some variations include striking yellow contrasts and markings.* These variations have been explained by a number of different theories, some more likely than others."

:-?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

riverpaws said:


> Thanks, Cantrell and everyone else, that helps a lot. I am having some trouble identifying whether I have C. sp lion mara rocks or C. sp afra mara rocks. I was sold a group of fish called Cynotilapia afra yellow mara. Is there any way to tell whether these are actually afras or lions? I can't upload a picture but they are yellow headed with a kind of lavender ish body and black stripes only going halfway down their body.


C sp; Lion, "Mara Rocks" are more common..

I am not certain on their being a Afra from the Mara Rocks collection point. Maybe someone else can chime in.

Also- The Lion, Mara Rocks strain is reputably more aggressive than any of the Lion's and perhaps alot of the Afra's too. I have never owned them so can't say for cerain.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

riverpaws said:


> Why do I see pictures and people selling "afras" who are yellow, then? Afras can't be yellow at all? They're ALWAYS blue/black?


Always, no. However, it is unfortunately common for the word 'afra' to slapped on any species of _Cynotilapia_ being sold/traded/given away in the hobby.

All _Cynotilapia afra_ are _Cyno_'s, but not all _Cynotilapia _are _C. afra_ species.

_C. afra_ Mara Rocks








http://www.cichlidnews.com/issues/2009oct/whatsnew.html
_C_. sp. "Lion" Mara Rocks








http://www.davesfish.com


----------



## riverpaws (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay, that clears it up nicely for me. Thank you so much!


----------



## CrazyFishLadyJulez (Jul 30, 2010)

I keep "Purple Lions", but I can see where the two can get confused I suppose... :wink:


----------



## riverpaws (Dec 7, 2011)

CrazyFishLadyJulez said:


> I keep "Purple Lions", but I can see where the two can get confused I suppose... :wink:


Wow, I've never seen a purple lion before. That's cool! Would you happen to have a photo?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## riverpaws (Dec 7, 2011)

What a pretty fish. Thanks for the picture, Cantrell!


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Here are some video's of the same fish. Turn down the volume. My wife has a Christmas party going on for the kids and they are a "bit" loud... :lol:

Holding female


__
https://flic.kr/p/6526931787

Dominant Male


__
https://flic.kr/p/6526919297


----------



## riverpaws (Dec 7, 2011)

:drooling:

Holy cow! I love those! They're very subtle, but beautiful. *covets*


----------

